# I was promoted to shodan tonight!



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been training in Danzan Ryu jujutsu since 2002. When I moved to Hawaii, I started at a new dojo and sensei had me start at white belt...after already earning a brown. Tonight, I have finally earned my shodan in this system. I feel ready and eager to continue this process and I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations indeed my friend .  I am pleased as can be for you :sensei rei:.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's great way to keep at it.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gambatte! :asian:


----------



## K-man (Aug 26, 2012)

Well done Mate.       :cheers:


----------



## seasoned (Aug 26, 2012)

Good for you, Congratulations.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 26, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats mate, well done


----------



## Manny (Aug 26, 2012)

I am very happy for you, finally you made it!!!!

Manny


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2012)

Confratulations!  Well done!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats bro.


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats Mannie!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 27, 2012)

congratulations, hopefully you keep on training


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done, congratulations!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2012)

You earned your *S*entient *H*yper-*O*ptimized *D*ata *A*ccess *N*etwork 

But to be more serious

Congratulations :asian:


----------



## Instructor (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations on this latest milestone, may it not be the last.


----------



## andy.m (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations and well done.


----------

